# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Implanon problemen

## Carmennetje

Hallo!

Sinds mijn 14e ben ik ongesteld geworden, en had ik er gelijk al problemen mee.
Mijn eerste paar menstruaties waren lang, en erg oncomfortabel.
Het is natuurlijk ¨normaal¨ voor de eerste paar keer, maar toch gaf mijn huisarts mij toen de pil.
Ik weet niet meer welke dit was.
De cyclus werd normaler, en ik begon eraan te wennen.
Tot ik seksueel actief werd op mijn 16e.

Mijn lichaam veranderde weer, en menstruaties kwamen onregelmatig.
Ik had veel stress in die periode, door verhuizing en verlies van relatie.
Ik heb toen veel verschillende pillen geprobeerd, waarvan geen goed leek te werken.
Hierna ben ik een half jaar van de pil afgestapt.
Mijn lichaam reageerde weer redelijk normaal, en ik kon merken wanneer er een menstruatie aan zat te komen.
Ik begon weer met de pil, (microgynon 30) welke ook weer problemen gaf. 
Deze heb ik een jaar geslikt, ondanks de problemen.
Ik werd zwanger door de pil heen, en had na 3 maanden zwangerschap een miskraam.
Na deze miskraam raadde mijn huisarts mij het hormoon-staafje aan (implanon NXT).
Deze kreeg ik in December 2011.
De eerste 2 maanden na plaatsing van het staafje was mijn menstruatie verdwenen, wat volgens mijn huisarts goed was.
Hierna ben ik 8 weken achter elkaar ongesteld geweest, wat mijn huisarts ook normaal vond, omdat mijn lichaam eraan zou moeten wennen.
Ik bleef problemen hebben, en na veel zeuren schreef mijn huisarts mij weer een pil voor.
Ook in combinatie met deze pil bleef ik problemen houden en mocht ik volgens mijn huisarts een dubbele dosis van de pil slikken.
Nu ben ik weer terug op 1 pil per dag, en heb ik nog steeds het staafje, maar heb weer problemen.
Mijn huisarts lijkt er niets mee te doen.
Ik ben de ene keer 3 weken achter elkaar ongesteld, en zo weer 2 maanden helemaal niet.

Is er iemand die zich herkent in deze problemen, en weet wat ik ermee moet doen?
Ik ben het onderhand helemaal zat, en wil eindelijk weer eens terug naar een normale cyclus, zonder mezelf gek te maken over twijfels over zwangerschap...
Help!

Carmennetje

----------

